# Almost 50% of US climate data is FAKED!



## DaleH (Jul 28, 2015)

And this may be a 'surprise' to some ... and why?

But those _who WANT climate change to be real_ have been falsifying the United States Historical Climatology Network (USHCN) data *to make it appear that the US is 2-degrees warmer than it really is.*

The real data shows the US is and has been on a long-term cooling trend.

Link = https://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/2015/07/27/mind-blowing-temperature-fraud-at-noaa/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2015)

https://davidappell.blogspot.com/2012/01/steve-goddard-bullshit-alert.html?m=1


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 29, 2015)

I always knew that global warming was a bunch of crap!!!


----------



## wormil (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't care if this hurts someone's feelings but you have to be pretty naive to believe anything on random blogs. You realize that anyone can create a WordPress blog and post anything.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 29, 2015)

Climate change is real guys. Take off the tinfoil hat and have a little faith in the scientific method. The same thought process that brought you Quantum Theory, GPS, Internet, modern medicine, etc....still waiting on the flying car though.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know what to believe. I just look out the Window every day and make a judgement call. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. :LOL2:


----------



## wormil (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm just shocked that in 2015 someone would see a blog and readily discount decades of good science because they read the equivalent of bathroom graffiti.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 29, 2015)

C'mon, guys....really? You all are buying off on the global warming/climate change scam?

Consider this; The thermometer dates to roughly 1600, so, in effect, "we've" been keeping track of weather and weather pattern for, at best, 400 years. I find it very difficult to believe the big global warming lie, considering this planet has been around a lot longer than 400 years, and there's been no way to track weather before that. In effect we really have no way of knowing if the planet is truely warming up, or it's going through a thousand-year cycle. Either way, if it is happening, I highly doubt we puny humans are having all that much influence on the process.
Add to that, that back in the 70's, "they" were all up in arms about a coming ice age. What happened to that?

If Al Gore is so conciesense about energy conservation and global warming, why is it his personal house/mansion uses more electricity and energy than many smaller businesses, and even a few larger ones?

I say, _follow the money_! Find out who's pushing the "big lie", and find out who's making the dough off of it.

Think, and do research for yourselves, don't believe what the government tells you.

Roger


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 29, 2015)

wormil said:


> I'm just shocked that in 2015 someone would see a blog and readily discount decades of good science because they read the equivalent of bathroom graffiti.


\




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jul 29, 2015)

To think there was once a 2000 foot high glacier where I am now sitting. I suppose "global warming " melted that? Oh wait. . It did! Long before man could be blamed for it.


----------



## Skiffing (Jul 29, 2015)

wormil said:


> Don't care if this hurts someone's feelings but you have to be pretty naive to believe anything on random blogs. You realize that anyone can create a WordPress blog and post anything.



Not a random blog.

Check it out.

NOAA has been back- filling data for years and continues to do so.

They back-fill into rural areas without data - from urban areas that has data. Problem is Urban data is a "heat sink" .... buildings, concrete, blacktop, etc, etc. therefore - much higher temps.........

Know your science and don't trust ANYONE who claims they invented the internet.

That's as close to politics I want to get on this forum.

If you want some data let me know and I'll post. 

Caveat is - there always was and always will be "climate change" the questions here are:

1. Is it man made?
2. Can Man control it?
3. If so, how..... and BTW who will make money by the "control" implemented?

Think about it

Also think about this:

1800 - Human population 1 billion
1930 - 2 billion
1960 - 3 billion
1974 - 4 billion
1987 - 5 billion
1999 - 6 billion
2011 - 7 billion
...............................

Get the picture?

Read about "ecosystem carrying capacity" and think about this......


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jul 29, 2015)

YES! Almost half of the US climate weather data is FAKED. What's worse, the other half is MADE UP. Excuse me while I add another lump of coal to my CO2 generator.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 30, 2015)

louisvillefisherman said:


> To think there was once a 2000 foot high glacier where I am now sitting. I suppose "global warming " melted that? Oh wait. . It did! Long before man could be blamed for it.



Yep, where I live on the coast of SC used to be under 100 feet of water. The remains of fossilized coral and shellfish such as scallops can be found where they dredged the ICW. South Carolina was waterfront property as far inland as Columbia. 

A little farther north at the NC Outer Banks, the Pamlico Sound used to be a vast expanse of marsh, which became a sound as sea levels rose.....long before we were burning coal. That land formation itself is moving toward the NC mainland as the ocean takes sand off the ocean side of the barrier islands and washes it in through the inlets, where it is deposited on the sound side. This already happened on SC's coast. All of the small inlets between Cape Romain and the NC line are the remains of where there was a large sound, and the barrier islands slowly moved toward land until they finally met. The small marshes and swashes are what remain of that large sound.

The earth began as a ball of fire, then it turned into a ball of ice. Then it thawed back out. There's some climate change for you. How about el nino and la nina? EVERYTHING in nature is subject to continual change.

When they began earth day back in the 1970's they were worried about the earth entering another ice age. A decade later, when the numbers didn't support their theory, they changed to the fear of global warming. So which is it? Or is it like politics....they just go whichever way the wind blows?

While I can't say for certain that CO2 emissions are contributing to global warming, I think a large contributor is the fact that we have urbanized everything by cutting down all the trees and creating concrete jungles. All that asphalt and concrete with no shade has to have some effect. I can tell you for a fact that it certainly has an effect on water quality of rivers and oceans, because if the rainwater cannot percolate through the ground, where it is instead flushed across oil-soaked driveways, and pesticide-soaked yards, and into nearby bodies of water,it has a detrimental effect.

Oh, and one more thing....I really hate light pollution, so, tell all those global warming crybabies if they want to lower CO2 emissions, make sure to turn off all those nightlights (street lights) before they stick their pacifier in their mouth and go to sleep. That is unless they are afraid of the dark.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 30, 2015)

Climate change is real! However, I think it happens on a more frequent basis.
Every few months or so where I live we get a trend to a sometimes rather cold time period. Not long after that there is a gradual rise to the temperature until it can be quite hot.
This happens very often; I'm a believer.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 30, 2015)

I remember in the seventies they were yelling about the coming ice age. Then it went from the coming ice age to global warming. Since neither has happened they are now touting climate change. I do believe in climate change. I will bet the climate will cool for winter and then change to hot for summer. There is your climate change. BTW, I do not remember you guys up north complaining about global warming this last winter.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2015)

KMixson said:


> BTW, I do not remember you guys up north complaining about global warming this last winter.



:LOL2: 

Don't remind me of last winter!


----------

